# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech объединяет усилия с ведущими киберспортивными командами по всему миру

## Labs

Лучшие команды используют в соревнованиях гарнитуры, мыши, клавиатуры и игровые коврики Logitech G-серии.

Компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI), ведущий новатор в области игровой периферии, составила реестр лучших профессиональных команд мира использующих гейминговые гаджеты Logitech, которые дают киберспортсменам особое игровое преимущество.

Команды, которые пользуются Logitech G: Alliance в Швеции и Германии, CJ Entus в Корее, DetonatioN в Японии, Invictus Gaming в Китае, mYinsanity в Швейцарии, XCN в Индонезии и  Cloud 9, Hammer Time и Team SoloMid в США. 

Киберспортсмены участвуют в тестировании новых продуктов и делятся с разработчиками своими впечатлениями и замечаниями, прежде чем новинки появятся на рынке. Команды оснащены комплектами гаджетов Logitech G: гарнитурами, мышами, клавиатурами и игровыми ковриками. В течение всего года они выступают на турнирах от имени Logitech. 

 «Команды из нашего реестра являются одними из лучших в мире и им нужен спортивный инвентарь, достойный их уровня, – говорит Эхтишем Раббани, генеральный менеджер геймингового направления Logitech,  –  Мы верим в киберспорт и в будущее этого направления как популярного вида соревнований. Мы гордимся тем, чтобы работаем вместе с спортсменами мирового класса, вместе достигаем побед».

 «При поддержке Logitech G, мы подняли нашу игру на совершенно новый уровень, – пояснил Энди Дин, лидер команды SoloMid.  – Мы решили работать с Logitech G, потому что они обладают такой же спортивным азартом и стремлением к совершенству, как и мы. Это настоящий союз, от которого наша команда только выигрывает».

Чтобы узнать больше о киберспортивных командах, которые поддерживает Logitech и их игроках, конкурирующих за лидерство в первенствах по World Of Tanks, Dota 2, League of Legends, StarCraft II и на других киберспортивных турнирах по всему миру, посетите сообщество www.facebook.com/logitechgaming и подписывайтесь на Logitech G.

----------

